# Rusty Spokes



## Boris (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm redoing some old wheels, I've taken the spokes and nipple off. The nipples are covered in paint. Is there a simple soaking (non-toxic) solution for removing the paint without damaging the brass. Regarding the spokes, I'm tempted to take steel wool to them, but I'm afraid that I'd be doing damage to the coating or plating that is below the surface of rust. True or False?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 18, 2011)

Dave Marko said:


> I'm redoing some old wheels, I've taken the spokes and nipple off. The nipples are covered in paint. Is there a simple soaking (non-toxic) solution for removing the paint without damaging the brass. Regarding the spokes, I'm tempted to take steel wool to them, but I'm afraid that I'd be doing damage to the coating or plating that is below the surface of rust. True or False?




Why not just go with new spokes .


----------



## Boris (Aug 18, 2011)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Why not just go with new spokes .



Because, they're basically good spokes, just a little rusty and I like to stay original if I can. New spokes are expensive and I'm trying to keep the bike looking old. Also, I like to clean things. I guess my question should be "What should I use to protect the old spokes from immediately rusting over again once I have used steel wool to remove the existing surface rust?" And again, is there an easy non-toxic dip that could I use to remove paint from nipples. Thanks Gene for helping me rephrase the question.


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 18, 2011)

Non-toxic and quick/effective? Probably not.
 I would put all the nips in a coffee can and soak them overnight in lacquer thinner, agitating them frequently with a toothbrush. Then, whilst wear gloves, you could wipe the rest of the paint off with a rag, rinse, then give'm a good bath in some household oil or similar.

The spokes can be worked one-by-one with WD40 and steel wool. It's very tedious but effective. Clean w/ lacquer thinner and then a light clear coat (protect the threads).

I usually just replace the spokes and nipples though, that way when I'm relacing the wheels I know I'm working with good, solid, stable spokes.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 18, 2011)

I like reusing everything that I can too. Though, for the aged look you could always get new cadium or zinc plated spokes and leave them out in the grass for a few days. Hope it rains, and voila--mocked up old spokes


----------



## Boris (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the helpful advice. Since that's 3 votes for new spokes out of 3 replies, I'll certainly consider it! Could paste wax be used instead of clear coat? Does anybody else share my view on reviving usable old spokes, or have the old spokes been too compromised and I'm just plain wrong?


----------



## Boris (Aug 18, 2011)

Again, I felt the spokes were worth saving. So anyway, this is what i ended up doing. I took the spokes and nipples to the wire wheel (don't know why I didn't think of that before). Soaked 'em in oil, gave 'em a light rub down with a dry cloth. Waxed 'em with paste wax, and the whole process took about 4 hours with no heavy solvents or preservatives used. We'll see if they hold up to the test of time and don't rust again right away.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 19, 2011)

I've soaked rusty parts in vinegar and Evaporust. Vinegar will make chrome plating flake of but Evaporust will not. Just let the stuff soak overnight and rinse and scrub the next day and you should have good results. Have a look at the instructions before using just to make sure there aren't any warnings about certain platings.


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 19, 2011)

I've never heard of Evaporust. Where did you buy it?


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 19, 2011)

i reuse spokes, but I can also buy them for super cheap 20 cents for one spoke and one nipple so when Im in the area of that place I"ll just buy them there. Usually I just get steel wool and scrub when I want to get a wheel built and not drive an hour to buy spokes.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 22, 2011)

Evaporust:  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=evaporust

Sorry, I'm not trying to be an ass...sometimes I just come off that way


----------



## Boris (Aug 22, 2011)

Didn't think you were even coming off as an ass. Thanks for the tip on Evaporust. Sounds like a safe rust remover. I'll get some!


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 22, 2011)

Lacquer thinner just like tailwinds said, it will not damage original coating but will remove the paint.  Distilled white vinegar for any rust underneath.


----------



## Boris (Aug 22, 2011)

Gary Mc said:


> Lacquer thinner just like tailwinds said, it will not damage original coating but will remove the paint.  Distilled white vinegar for any rust underneath.




I would use lacquer thinner as you suggested, but I'm trying to go for non-toxic, and as earth friendly as I can. Lacquer thinner doesn't fill/fit? the bill, but it sounds like EVAPO-RUST does. I do really appreciate the input though.


----------

